# Green Acres Hunt Club near Statesboro?



## evildan (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of a hunt club near Statesboro named Green Acres?

I was a guest on this club a couple of seasons ago and have lost touch with the friend who brought me.

If you are in this club, or know someone that is, or know a way to get in touch with whoever handles memberships, please pm me or email me @ dan@cdnpartners.com

Thanks

Dan


----------



## evildan (Jun 28, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 29, 2009)

yes I have hunted this club. send A pm to bud 123 he can get you contact info.


----------

